# Read to me on Fire HD 7?- Help a kindle-challenged father!



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Santa brought a Kindle Fire HD 7 (2013 version) to my youngest son. He loves it, although I fear Santa got the wrong model.
First, I didn't realize the thing didn't have a camera until my son couldn't download Skype (which was one of the reasons he wanted his own device and free the time on my ipad).
Then, after clicking all the places I could see, I haven't been able to activate the Read-To-Me option! 
I may have something to do with it, but I set the device to Spanish because, well, we live in Honduras, and he's reading books in Spanish. 

So, does the thing has Read me option or not?

Thanks!

Other than the above, the kid is pretty pleased with his Kindle, and the fights with his older brothers about who got to use my ipad had reduced to a minimum.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not all the books have  Text-to-Speech, which is what I think  you're asking about, activated.  But if they do,, you find it in the "font" menu in the book.

Within the book, tap on the AA in the top menu.  Then, tap on the Menu Settings, in blue (at least on my HDX).  Turn Text to Speech ON (it will turn orange when on).

Hope this helps!  Let us know, JH.

Betsy


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure how old your son is, but there is a free Little Critters book available that has the Auto Play.  Works perfect on my HDX.  Doesn't amazon offer something for situations like this, where he can trade up for an HDX?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can trade in during the holiday period, I think through the end of January--the 30 day period is extended.  So, it's true, if you want to exchange it and get an HDX, you can.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can trade in during the holiday period, I think through the end of January--the 30 day period is extended. So, it's true, if you want to exchange it and get an HDX, you can.
> 
> Betsy


To clarify -- if you purchased it between Nov 1 and Dec 31, you have until Jan 31 to request a refund on a return. They will charge return shipping, generally not more than $10 or so. NORMALLY, you have 30 days to return for a refund.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think they charged me less than $4 for shipping to return the wifi only 8.9" Fire HDX.. and had the shipping box it came in been a wee bit smaller, it woul have qualified to be dropped off at Amazon Lockers in the 7-11 on my corner and then the shipping would have been free.

No shipping charge to return the Amazon Origami cover since that was based on the discrepancy between the color advertised and the actual cover color.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> To clarify -- if you purchased it between Nov 1 and Dec 31, you have until Jan 31 to request a refund on a return. They will charge return shipping, generally not more than $10 or so. NORMALLY, you have 30 days to return for a refund.


Thanks, Ann!


----------



## J H Bogran (Jul 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Within the book, tap on the AA in the top menu. Then, tap on the Menu Settings, in blue (at least on my HDX). Turn Text to Speech ON (it will turn orange when on).


Thanks, Betsy. This trick worked like a charm.

Kid is having fun with all the games and stuff, so he doesn't want to change it.

Thanks to all, for replying. I knew I came to the right place.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad we could  help!

Betsy


----------

